# Graphic Designer



## Redut (Nov 17, 2021)

How to remove a white frame on JPG Icon File in photoshop?


----------



## rubeelam (Oct 24, 2021)

Yeah, it would be cool if someone showed me how to do it by example. I'm new to Photoshop, and it would be cool to learn some of these tricks so that I don't suffer from unknowing how to do it in the future. I prefer to use another site to make different designs for my social networks easily. I recently made a design using gold color code, and now everything looks pretty Christmasy. I like to decorate my profile like this or completely redesign the profile for the seasons to diversify the content somehow. Sometimes I even get orders to design other profiles and get money from them. Isn't it great?


----------



## PaintRevolutionCo (Dec 16, 2021)

Post file, lets have a look


----------

